# Orlando Magic @ Memphis Grizzlies (12/2/05)



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

*Memphis Grizzlies*:
Damon Stoudamire___________Eddie Jones__________Shane Battier____________Pau Gasol____________Lorenzen Wright 





































VS.

*Orlando Magic*:
Steve Francis___________DeShawn Stevenson__________Hedo Turkoglu____________Dwight Howard__________Kelvin Cato





































@ 8:00 PM EST


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

What do you guys think of the game thread? Any tips/suggestions? It'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Put the pictures horizontally, and put what time the game is at.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> Put the pictures horizontally, and put what time the game is at.


Better?


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Pretty sweet.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> Pretty sweet.


Thanks, it took me long enough.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Hopefully Francis is back to normal and Howard gets 30-20


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> Hopefully Francis is back to normal and Howard gets 30-20


That's quite optimistic of you.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Quite.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Woo, second time I can watch the Magic this season, although it is friday night...

If I'm around to watch it, I'll definitely contribute to the game thread!


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, this is a good start. Playing like a YMCA team.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, we're down 18 after 1 quarter. The game is over already.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Ouch. No TV coverage here. I might not get to see any of the games not on Sunshine this year.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Ouch. No TV coverage here. I might not get to see any of the games not on Sunshine this year.


I'm just lookin at the game updates on NBA.com. No TV Coverage here either, though I don't know if I really want to be watching this embarassment.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm watching, and it's pretty damn horrible. Francis is out, the magic aren't making any shots, and it's making them disjointed on offense. Memphis apparently cannot miss even when they are being guarded. Not a good combination.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> I'm watching, and it's pretty damn horrible. Francis is out, the magic aren't making any shots, and it's making them disjointed on offense. Memphis apparently cannot miss even when they are being guarded. Not a good combination.


What Channel/Station are you watching it on?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Francis for MVP? Things not looking too good without him. Looks like only DeShawn showed up tonight.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Francis for MVP? Things not looking too good without him. Looks like only DeShawn showed up tonight.


Probably the MVP of the team at this point.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

This one must have been damned ugly. Looks like just about everyone but DeShawn played like crap.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

It was on UPN. That game was just bad. Stevenson played great, even though I think he got really hurt towards the end, I stopped watching. No one else on the team did anything worth noting.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> It was on UPN. That game was just bad. Stevenson played great, even though I think he got really hurt towards the end, I stopped watching. No one else on the team did anything worth noting.



I'm not sure how long DeShawn will be able to keep it up. His knee is pretty messed up. Last game I watched there were times he was obviously limping around the court. Maybe once Hill gets back they'll let him take care of it.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Deshawn was limping nearly this whole game, yet he still made almost every shot, and was able to finish at the basket every time.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice lookin' game thread - good job.

Awful lookin' final score - ouch. Oh well, a loss is just one loss, no matter how ugly.


G-Force


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

G-Force said:


> Nice lookin' game thread - good job.
> 
> Awful lookin' final score - ouch. Oh well, a loss is just one loss, no matter how ugly.
> 
> ...


Nope, it was actually so bad the NBA decided to give Orlando two losses for this one.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> Nope, it was actually so bad the NBA decided to give Orlando two losses for this one.


:laugh:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

BOXSCORE


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Game Recap


----------

